# Mechanical error



## ypauly (Aug 23, 2015)

My accu-check combi looks to have packed up. Why do these things always happen on a weekend when there is no support?

Looks like it's injections again for the foreseeable future


Anybody else had this?


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh what a bummer, I live in fear of that happening!  Roche service is usually pretty good though and I've heard that unless you live on the moon they can get you a replacement pump really quickly, so if you ring them Monday morning I'm sure it will only be a very few days that you have to put up with injections.  Good luck - at least it isn't bank holiday weekend!


----------



## ypauly (Aug 23, 2015)

Sally71 said:


> Oh what a bummer, I live in fear of that happening!  Roche service is usually pretty good though and I've heard that unless you live on the moon they can get you a replacement pump really quickly, so if you ring them Monday morning I'm sure it will only be a very few days that you have to put up with injections.  Good luck - at least it isn't bank holiday weekend!



Thanks, Having given it some thought I think I may enjoy a break from wearing the pump.


----------



## megga (Aug 23, 2015)

Its only the order line thats Monday to Friday. Pump issues you can phone them any time. Is the error down to the cartridge issue? you press to change the cartridge, before you remove it??


----------



## AJLang (Aug 23, 2015)

I had this appen when my Accuchek was about a year old. I phoned Roche at 4.30pm on the Tuesday and the pump arrived 8am Thursday.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 23, 2015)

ypauly said:


> My accu-check combi looks to have packed up. Why do these things always happen on a weekend when there is no support?
> 
> Looks like it's injections again for the foreseeable future
> 
> ...



My Animas pump died a death on me back in June. After disconnected and taking the battery out it came back to life and started working again a few hours later when I reinserted the battery. So might be worth trying that to get you over the weekend.

As already stated though help lines are manned 24/7 so give them a ring anyway.


----------



## ypauly (Aug 23, 2015)

Got through to them toady and they have confirmed it's dead. I have to ring the normal line tomorrow to arrange repair/replacement. Had this over three and a half years so hoping the warranty is 4 years or I will be injecting for quite some time.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 23, 2015)

ypauly said:


> Got through to them toady and they have confirmed it's dead. I have to ring the normal line tomorrow to arrange repair/replacement. Had this over three and a half years so hoping the warranty is 4 years or I will be injecting for quite some time.



Yes the warranty is 4 years, they should send you a new pump.


----------



## ypauly (Aug 23, 2015)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Yes the warranty is 4 years, they should send you a new pump.



It's weird not wearing it. I am a fidget in bed and have just got into the habit of grabbing the pump when I turn over making last night very restless as I kept looking for it


----------



## Phil65 (Aug 24, 2015)

ypauly said:


> It's weird not wearing it. I am a fidget in bed and have just got into the habit of grabbing the pump when I turn over making last night very restless as I kept looking for it



Haha, I know exactly where you are coming from, grab pump during the night and roll over!!


----------

